
Secrets of the Glasgow Haskell Compiler Inliner (1999) [pdf] - aaronchall
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/2002/07/inline.pdf
======
houli
Also worth checking out is this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR_VzYxvbxg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR_VzYxvbxg)
conference talk by Simon Peyton Jones discussing the basic constructs of GHC
core and how they affect inlining and optimisation

~~~
dualogy
SPJ must be the bounciest computing-guy-over-30 I've ever encountered. Always
a refreshing pleasure to watch any of his performances =)

~~~
akurilin
His enthusiasm is truly contagious, somewhat reminiscent of how excited
Feynman could make you feel about science.

~~~
watmough
Yes, i was lucky enough to be in the audience at St Andrews in about 1986 when
he came to talk to us about parallel combinator reduction, G-machines and
Alice.

Amazing enthusiasm and application. Amazing guy.

------
amelius
I still think it is a pity that GHC isn't much better documented. It could be
a _huge_ education and research platform, with a much wider reach than the
small group currently versed in GHC internals.

~~~
chrisseaton
It is a huge education and research platform. There are many many papers every
year developing new ideas in GHC. Look at the massive cottage industry in
Haskell language extensions implemented in GHC.

------
kazinator
> _A major issue for any compiler, especially for one that inlines heavily, is
> name capture_

What? If you inline just one block of code in a million lines of code (i.e.
you "inline with the dainty lightness of a frolicking fairy"), and that
situation is wrong due to a name capture, you have a bug, which could stop the
show.

~~~
kr7
In section 3.1 they say it is a performance issue.

